# Merri Mashers Inaugural New World IPA Comp 2015



## Forever Wort (25/1/15)

June 14, 2015 at the Terminus in Clifton Hill.

Watch this space!

http://www.ipacomp.com/


----------



## droid (25/1/15)

following


----------



## MartinOC (25/1/15)

Forever Wort said:


> May 27 at the Terminus in Clifton Hill.
> 
> Watch this space!
> 
> http://www.ipacomp.com/


27th is a Wednesday......?

The website says 24th.


----------



## Yob (25/1/15)

Imperials? 

All states?

Comp split by style?

Gunna have to have judges on shifts


----------



## MartinOC (25/1/15)

Yob said:


> Gunna have to have judges on shifts


Definitely a tough-gig for the Judges.

Justin has sought input/help from the VICBREW Committee on organising/running this. 'Should be a very interesting Comp. involving burgeoning styles & nebulous guidelines.


----------



## Yob (25/1/15)

Oh good, should get home with military precision then


----------



## MartinOC (25/1/15)

No plan, however good, survives 1st contact with the enemy...


----------



## Yob (25/1/15)

Put me down to assist stewarding if you are involved Martin.. 

I might even brew for it


----------



## Forever Wort (28/1/15)

Ugh, May 24, not May 27. Laaaame.


----------



## manticle (28/1/15)

Edited


----------



## marksy (28/1/15)

Sweet.


----------



## NealK (28/1/15)

Any ideas what commercial examples of these IPA styles are available? I am a touch confused about the brown red and white ones.


----------



## Black n Tan (28/1/15)

Neal I imagine they would be according to the 2014/15 BJCP guidelines when they are eventually published. They were meant to be published by the end of 2014, but were not. They include an array of IPA sub-categories including red, white, black and some others; not sure about brown though.


----------



## NealK (28/1/15)

Looks like an interesting comp!


----------



## buckerooni (28/1/15)

sounds good. should give me enough time to make my Darkside Brewery Prizefighter 30/30 IPA make weight.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fWL9SbGed8[/media]


----------



## Mardoo (28/1/15)

Kimbo Slice...no better wrasslin' name I never heard!

Might name my entry Kimbo Slice.


----------



## buckerooni (28/1/15)

Mardoo said:


> Kimbo Slice...no better wrasslin' name I never heard!
> 
> Might name my entry Kimbo Slice.


You can take Kimbo no worries, but I've got the Bas Rutten Liversplitter Imperial Porter also in the recipe book! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiGQIh-6Kdo

won't pollute this worthy thread with any more prizefightin...carry on.


----------



## timmi9191 (19/3/15)

Is this comp confirmed as yet?


----------



## TimT (19/3/15)

Yep it's going ahead.


----------



## Vanners (19/3/15)

You can find more details here:

http://ipacomp.com/

It is confirmed 14 June at Terminus Hotel Fitzroy. Gonna be some great prizes so get brewing. The webpage will be updated in the coming weeks with the finer details such as entry forms, dates, fees, drop off points etc.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/3/15)

View attachment Spec IPA.pdf


Hoping this will be my first comp after the move to Melbourne.

Just in case anyone is an anal as I am, the attachment is the BCJP 2014 guidelines for Category 21B with a page for each sub style


----------



## dannymars (19/3/15)

The website now says 14th June....


----------



## Vanners (19/3/15)

dannymars said:


> The website now says 14th June....


Yep. that is the correct date. ignore the 1st post. it had to be changed to fit in with a few things.


----------



## Wolfman (19/3/15)

Going to be a cracking event!


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/3/15)

Is it open to other states?


----------



## manticle (19/3/15)

I was asked to edit the OP to state 15th June for the comp. Can I please get confirmation as to whether it's 14 or 15? Thanks.


----------



## TimT (19/3/15)

Definitely June 14 Manticle. (Possibly a mix up with the year, 2015?)


----------



## manticle (19/3/15)

Fixed to say 14 june, 2015.


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Is it open to other states?


Of course mate, if you can get your beer to us we're happy to accept it. We're just finalising drop off (or in your case mail-in) locations now, after locking away all our sponsors in the last 24 hours.


----------



## carniebrew (20/3/15)

I've started a new thread now we have finalised the comp name, dates etc. Here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85668-merri-mashers-specialty-ipa-comp-june-14-2015/


----------



## moodgett (1/4/15)

Sorry if im sounding stupid but can i enter my standard strength American IPA?


----------



## MartinOC (1/4/15)

No such thing as a stupid question, mate!

The Comp. is for "Specialty" IPA's in accordance with the draft 21B Style Guides (ie. Black/Brown/White/Rye/Belgian/Red). There's no AIPA category, so it's already out of style & you'll get hammered by the Judges as such.

You'd be better entering your beer in the WortHogs' Pale Ale Mania in August, that specifically allows AIPA entries.


----------



## moodgett (1/4/15)

MartinOC said:


> No such thing as a stupid question, mate!
> 
> The Comp. is for "Specialty" IPA's in accordance with the draft 21B Style Guides (ie. Black/Brown/White/Rye/Belgian/Red). There's no AIPA category, so it's already out of style & you'll get hammered by the Judges as such.
> 
> You'd be better entering your beer in the WortHogs' Pale Ale Mania in August, that specifically allows AIPA entries.


Cheers mate
Bummer. Looks like my APA and IPA are going into worthogs and nsw state then


----------



## carniebrew (27/4/15)

Just a reminder, the discussion has moved to here:

http://aussiehomebre...p-june-14-2015/

Hopefully no more replies under this one...is it possible for a mod to close this thread?


----------



## manticle (27/4/15)

Done.


----------

